# Stop at a Station



## shivenka (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello,

I am very new to LGB G scale trains. Got a starter set (analog) with a simple loop track set with a station. The train just runs and make a circle in the loop now.
Would like the ability to stop the train at the station and restart as needed.

Any idea how i accomplish it ? Do i need to add a switch and some diode etc ? Have no clue how i accomplish this. What parts i will need to implement this ?

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems to me that you can do what you want with your power supply. Slowly stop the train as it approaches the station by turning the handle down. When you want to start it turn the handle in the other direction.. If you want something automatic they are out there, but I'm not up to date on that technology. Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome, shivenka. 

Do you want to automate the station stop?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're looking to automate a station stop, check out RR-Concepts' "Stationmaster" controller. It's probably the most straightforward "little black box" for automatic station stops. Dallee Electronics would be another option. Their stuff is a more modular approach that can get you some very complex automation, but timed station stops are pretty simple to do using their components as well. Both manufacturers have web sites with documentation of their products. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

As a beginner, you are probably not ready (or aware of the need) for battery power yet. But when the time comes, G-Scale Graphics provides the only systems capable of automated station stops (and more) using battery power.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Been in the hobby a couple of decades now and have been witnessing a strange phenomenon. When there is an automated stop or a switching system where one train stops and another continues, everyone congregates at this one location as if waiting for something to go wrong or fail. I never understood why this occurs but it is humorous to watch this happen.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By DennisB on 01 Oct 2013 02:05 PM 
Been in the hobby a couple of decades now and have been witnessing a strange phenomenon. When there is an automated stop or a switching system where one train stops and another continues, everyone congregates at this one location as if waiting for something to go wrong or fail. I never understood why this occurs but it is humorous to watch this happen. 

This is exactly what happens at my 30 degree crossing. Whichever train gets there first, the other stops and waits it out before proceeding. The other spot is where two trains "leap frog" as one returns to the station, the turnouts throw, and the other train leaves in the opposite direction.

People will watch those spots for the longest time, probably waiting to the inevitable accident that just doesn't occur.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Not sure the OP wants more complexity, but stopping and starting by interrupting power is very hard on equipment, particularly the locomotive's drivetrain. 

Thus to avoid undue wear and improve realism, a gradual stop and start are needed. 

I would also wish to maintain illumination and sound in the stopped train, and I think at this point some type of digital control is required.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By BigRedOne on 01 Oct 2013 04:07 PM 
Not sure the OP wants more complexity, but stopping and starting by interrupting power is very hard on equipment, particularly the locomotive's drivetrain. 

Thus to avoid undue wear and improve realism, a gradual stop and start are needed. 

I would also wish to maintain illumination and sound in the stopped train, and I think at this point some type of digital control is required. 
No. Battery power is required. G-Scale Graphics RailBoss. Gradual starts and stops, full illumination of the headlight, and of course sounds continue, during the stop. Also, random stops. So the kid's (0r you) never know when it will stop for sure. They gather at the station awaiting the stop, and it doesn't happen! Tricked you !


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Most LGB engines will not lock the gears when power is removed, they tend to coast when power is removed. 
When looking at used engines I try to manually turn the wheels to check the gears and I have only been able to do this with LGB engines. 

And I have a 8 car train with the LGB toytrain cow engine doing this stop and go for 10 years and still the original gears. And all the rolling stock has metal gears meaning extra weight.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Depending on the automation control you use, it will either gradually slow things down or shut them off. The RR-Concepts and Dallee stuff I mentioned have the capacity for smooth starts and stops. 

Later, 

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Even those methods that do not have a gradual stop/start can be "doctored" to help with this. For example, I put in-rush supressors on these points so the voltage ramps up (but very quickly) when power is applied. Capacitors, resistors, and diodes can also be used in various capacities to aid in the transition.


----------

